# ODESSA'S TEJANO SUPER CAR SHOW NOV 20th, 2011



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

Who's ready and who's goin to the show


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

Still a two day show.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

I hav no idea homie I lookd on the website and it only had that date its Tejano Super Car Show


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

TTT for the homie Nick


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

Who's comin to the show


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

Jokerz of Dallas will be there homies


----------



## kingkong1072 (Jun 3, 2010)

Prominent fort worth will be there


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

TRU RYDAZ will be ther for sho


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

see you guys there


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*WILL BE THERE !!*


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

Pjay said:


> *WILL BE THERE !!*


 YESSIR ON THE BUMPER AS ALWAYS


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Will be there...


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

WestTexas_lowlow said:


> Who's comin to the show


:thumbsup: Two day event this year:yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

GOOD TIMES ROSWEL,NM WILL BE IN ATTENDENCE !!!!!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE NICK


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

Ttt for the 432


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

LOWRIDER STYLE BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE!!! FROM DOWN SOUTH!!


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

El Callejero said:


>


 Estilo cc will be in the house


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


Just_Looking said:


> Still a two day show.


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

El Callejero said:


> GOOD TIMES ROSWEL,NM WILL BE IN ATTENDENCE !!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

Bad ass show. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## baeza86 (Nov 1, 2010)

ourstyle will be in da house


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

heard bout this show!!!


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

baeza86 said:


> ourstyle will be in da house


TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

*Krazy Kutting will be comming to our second Home where it all started for us in Texas.
*We have gone a long way from the last time we met up with all our great customers from texas and we will be there with our booth. heres a few things we do for all of you in texas
Car Club Plaques,Pendents,Lapel pins, wheel chips,Toppers ETC...








































































Bike Parts and Grills


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

mandoemex said:


> *Krazy Kutting will be comming to our second Home where it all started for us in Texas.
> *We have gone a long way from the last time we met up with all our great customers from texas and we will be there with our booth. heres a few things we do for all of you in texas
> Car Club Plaques,Pendents,Lapel pins, wheel chips,Toppers ETC...
> 
> ...


 Thanks Armando you will be on the main floor, i can't wait to see my Mark III grille, i know its gonna be awesome


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

Visit us at www.facebook.com/tejanosupercarshow


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Tejano lowrider said:


> Thanks Armando you will be on the main floor, i can't wait to see my Mark III grille, i know its gonna be awesome


For sure. We'll see you there.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

man thats bad ass!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ANGELITOS CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE 
AND TO MY HOMIE COMING FROM AZ SHOP HAVE A SAFE TRIP ON THAT ROAD C EVERY 1 OUT THERE


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Sr.Castro said:


> ANGELITOS CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> AND TO MY HOMIE COMING FROM AZ SHOP HAVE A SAFE TRIP ON THAT ROAD C EVERY 1 OUT THERE


Thanks Bro really appreciate it. We'll see you there


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

Can't wait for the show nick who's the entertainment gona b


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

432ridaz. In da house like always..


----------



## DignityStyle (Feb 3, 2006)

Dignity cc will be there for sure!


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

True Classics CC will be there!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DMs 84 (Aug 3, 2011)

GOODTIMES CAR CLUB SAN ANTONIO TEXAS IS GOING!!!!!


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

GTSATX said:


> GOODTIMES CAR CLUB SAN ANTONIO TEXAS IS GOING!!!!!


YEA....WHAT HE SAID............:thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Good Times Roswell,New Mexico will be there!!!!!!!


----------



## DMs 84 (Aug 3, 2011)

SATX rooms are BOOKED!!!!!! NEXT STOP FOR THE GT TRAIN IS ODESSA TEXAS LET THE GOOD TIMES ROLL!


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

TTMFT................GT UP.................:wave:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Prophecy Familias Brady,San Anto,Uvalde,Fredericksburg, will be there.
what's up Brian how's everything out in Amarillo .
Bring BUD with you this year.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

GTSATX said:


> SATX rooms are BOOKED!!!!!! NEXT STOP FOR THE GT TRAIN IS ODESSA TEXAS LET THE GOOD TIMES ROLL!


T T T




THE_BEAST_MASTER said:


> TTMFT................GT UP.................:wave:


:thumbsup: G T Up


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

Can someone show me how to post up my flyer all i am getting is a really small copy,please vist our facebook www.facebook.com/tejanosupercarshow applications goin out this weekend,or go to www.tejanosupercarshow.com


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## DMs 84 (Aug 3, 2011)

Tejano lowrider said:


> Can someone show me how to post up my flyer all i am getting is a really small copy,please vist our facebook www.facebook.com/tejanosupercarshow applications goin out this weekend,or go to www.tejanosupercarshow.comhttp://www.tejanosupercarshow.com[/...ms/j329/GoodTimesSATX/8_5x11_TSCS-P2.jpg[/IMG


http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j329/GoodTimesSATX/8_5x11_TSCS-P2.jpg[/IMG

[/URL]]

here ya go
[IMG]http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j329/GoodTimesSATX/8_5x11_TSCS-P2.jpg


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

PROPHECY C.C.CEO said:


> Prophecy Familias Brady,San Anto,Uvalde,Fredericksburg, will be there.what's up Brian how's everything out in Amarillo .Bring BUD with you this year.


 Its been dead up here homie u gona be at the show


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Can't wait. Should be good time again


----------



## baeza86 (Nov 1, 2010)

TTT FOR THE TEJANO SUPER SHOW OURSTYLE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## DMs 84 (Aug 3, 2011)

LOOKS LIKE SUM GOODTIMES AT THIS SHOW!!!!! WANNA MEET EVERYONE ON HERE!!!!


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

BUMP for the Tejano Super Car Show.................:wave:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

WestTexas_lowlow said:


> Its been dead up here homie u gona be at the show


yes sir we will be out there as always.you bringing the hoppers out.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

GTSATX said:


> LOOKS LIKE SUM GOODTIMES AT THIS SHOW!!!!! WANNA MEET EVERYONE ON HERE!!!!



Group Picture infront of the Hopping Pit @Highnoon on Sunday 
Who's down.like the one we took for Impala's Magazine a few years back.


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> TTT


Bump baby Bump!!


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Good Times DFW will be there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

-old skool- said:


> Good Times DFW will be there!! :thumbsup:


SAN ANTONIO WILL SEE U THERE RUDY................:wave:

GT UP CARNAL................:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

-old skool- said:


> Good Times DFW will be there!! :thumbsup:



:thumbsup:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

IMPERIALS L A will be in the house. :thumbsup:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

-old skool- said:


> Good Times DFW will be there!! :thumbsup:


 What he said


----------



## DMs 84 (Aug 3, 2011)

topd0gg said:


> What he said


and what they said!!! :h5:


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

Damn............GT ALL UP IN THIS HOUSE...............:thumbsup:


----------



## DMs 84 (Aug 3, 2011)

THE_BEAST_MASTER said:


> Damn............GT ALL UP IN THIS HOUSE...............:thumbsup:


cuz we taking over that show


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

GTSATX said:


> cuz we taking over that show


Oh HELL Yea........GT UP.................:thumbsup:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

Texas death match 432 in da house


----------



## locoloco62 (May 24, 2005)

TTY


----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

TranquilO cc in tha house!!!!!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

Onda CC will be there for sure


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

Just_Looking said:


> IMPERIALS L A will be in the house. :thumbsup:


NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Cant wait


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*WILL BE THERE !!*


----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

Rollerz Only Santa Fe, NM. Will be there!!!!


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

BUMP BABY BUMP!!!!!!!!


----------



## locoloco62 (May 24, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

-old skool- said:


> BUMP BABY BUMP!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:........YEA...WHAT HE SAID...............:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*LoCo 61 Will Be There
*


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Couple more weeks


----------



## DMs 84 (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

GTSATX said:


> IS READY!!!!


 Those Are Some Clean Rides...:thumbsup:


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

i will be attending with my ride and other members rides


----------



## DMs 84 (Aug 3, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> Those Are Some Clean Rides...:thumbsup:


thank u,,,damn im already counting down the days!!!! YEA BUDDY


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

SHOES SHINED AND READY FOR ODESSA!


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

looks like there is gonna be a LOT of Talent in the house............:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

CREEPIN said:


> SHOES SHINED AND READY FOR ODESSA!


:thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Less than 3 weeks


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## DMs 84 (Aug 3, 2011)

SAN ANTONIO SOLO RIDERS are gettin ready!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.tejanosupercarshow.com/register.php


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bundi62 (Jul 20, 2008)

Should be a great show.....


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

MAN I WANNA GO!! USE TO HIT IT UP ALL THE TIME WEN I LIVED IN WEST TX.... THE HOP N VENDORS WERE ALWAYS GOOD!!


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

THE_BEAST_MASTER said:


> looks like there is gonna be a LOT of Talent in the house............:thumbsup:


AS ALWAYS!!


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

GTSATX said:


> SAN ANTONIO SOLO RIDERS are gettin ready!!!!


:roflmao:.........YEA....WHAT HE SAID.................:wave:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

*one of the best show's in texas*


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Who's gonna be hopping


----------



## baeza86 (Nov 1, 2010)

18 MORE DAYZ I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OURSTYLE CC TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## locoloco62 (May 24, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

BUMP...................:yes:


----------



## DUKES CC DFW (May 24, 2011)

DALLAS DUKES CC WILL BE THERE..TTMFT


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

WE'LL B N DA BUILDING !!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

WHATS THE DEAD LINE FOR SET UP ON SATURDAY ?


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

9-lives said:


> WHATS THE DEAD LINE FOR SET UP ON SATURDAY ?


7 til 3 on sat. & 7 til 11 on sun. See Dallas CC, Up there!!


----------



## DignityStyle (Feb 3, 2006)

When are the tickets on sale?


----------



## locoloco62 (May 24, 2005)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

PROPHECY C.C.CEO said:


> yes sir we will be out there as always.you bringing the hoppers out.


TRU RYDAZ will b bringin some toys to Odessa dnt kno how many but we coming


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

TTMFT..................:thumbsup:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

Weekend BUMP................:thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

DignityStyle said:


> When are the tickets on sale?


At O'reilys auto parts or day of :thumbsup:


WestTexas_lowlow said:


> TRU RYDAZ will b bringin some toys to Odessa dnt kno how many but we coming


Pjay's a gud homie!! We'll bash it up be at the comfort suites :h5: :wave: 



THE_BEAST_MASTER said:


> Weekend BUMP................:thumbsup:


----------



## estilo4life (Aug 24, 2011)

ESTILO WILL BE REPRESENTING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

YEA.....WHAT HE SAID.............:thumbsup:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Regal loco 86 said:


> TTT!!!!!!!!!!!


Wats good Cruz!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baeza86 (Nov 1, 2010)

TWO WEEKS AWAY CAN'T WAIT ITS GONNA BE A KRAZY WEEKEND TTT FOR THE HOMIE NICK!!!!


----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

TTT IT GOING TO BE A BAD ASS WEEKEND!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Wats Good Fellas Yall Ready !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

El Callejero said:


> At O'reilys auto parts or day of :thumbsup:
> 
> Pjay's a gud homie!! We'll bash it up be at the comfort suites :h5: :wave:


Where is the comfort suites


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!! almost here....


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Pjay said:


> Where is the comfort suites


On 50th st. About a mile from the Coliseum!!!!
4801 E. 50th st.
near Odessa College:thumbsup: :h5: uffin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

*40th Anniversary 'Tejano Super Car Show"*


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## DMs 84 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm ready San Antonio!!!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

355015d1314543892-ft-worth-cruise-dsc_0074.jpg (319.0 KB) Remove IMAG0739.jpg (204.0 " TRUE BLUE " will be there


----------



## DMs 84 (Aug 3, 2011)

rollin64 said:


> 355015d1314543892-ft-worth-cruise-dsc_0074.jpg (319.0 KB) Remove IMAG0739.jpg (204.0 " TRUE BLUE " will be there


damn that klean homie!!!


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!! Wats Up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN TEXAS!!!!! ESTILO IN THE HOUSE!!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

GTSATX said:


> damn that klean homie!!!


Thanks Homie


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

rollin64 said:


> 355015d1314543892-ft-worth-cruise-dsc_0074.jpg (319.0 KB) Remove IMAG0739.jpg (204.0 " TRUE BLUE " will be there


:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## locoloco62 (May 24, 2005)

TTT............


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

817.TX. said:


> :thumbsup: :nicode:
> cool


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Wat Good !!!!!!!!!! TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

estilo will b in the house


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

GTSATX said:


> View attachment 390740
> I'm ready San Antonio!!!


YEA..WHAT HE SAID...................:thumbsup:

BUMP


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Impalas & American Bombs Magazine will be the for the 40th Tejano Super Show. So stop by the booth........


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

It's almost time


----------



## mikal741 (Feb 19, 2007)

ALMOST THERE FIVE DAYS AWAY AND COUNTING YUP!!!!!!!!


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Almost time to get loaded up and hit the road


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

3 more days homies..


----------



## DUKES CC DFW (May 24, 2011)

THE DALLAS DUKES BE IN THE HOUSE LOCOS.....ttmft


----------



## locoloco62 (May 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

WE READY!!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TO ALL THE FAMILYS THAT R GOING TO HIT THE ROAD IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS B SAFE WATCH OUT FOR THEM WEST TX DEERS CHECK UR CARS,TRUCK,AND TRAILERS
:angel:ANGELITOS CC:angel:​


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

hell yea i am ready. going to represent for the 575 area


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

ATTENTION: FOR ANYONE LOOKING FOR A NICE 1968 IMPALA RAG TOP I WILL HAVE MINE FOR SALE. 40K 1-575-420-1494. LOTS OF CHROME. I WILL BE SHOWING IT AT THE ODESSA SUPER SHOW.


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Sr.Castro said:


> TO ALL THE FAMILYS THAT R GOING TO HIT THE ROAD IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS B SAFE WATCH OUT FOR THEM WEST TX DEERS CHECK UR CARS,TRUCK,AND TRAILERS
> :angel:ANGELITOS CC:angel:​


That's rite homie good luck to the homies fromm LowLIfe CC Oklas making the trip upthere


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

Sr.Castro said:


> TO ALL THE FAMILYS THAT R GOING TO HIT THE ROAD IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS B SAFE WATCH OUT FOR THEM WEST TX DEERS CHECK UR CARS,TRUCK,AND TRAILERS
> :angel:ANGELITOS CC:angel:​


Same to U too Homie.....C ya at the show................:thumbsup:


----------



## kingkong1072 (Jun 3, 2010)

We have dfw in our rear view and Odessa in our sight PROMINENT C.C on the way


----------



## DMs 84 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sr.Castro said:


> TO ALL THE FAMILYS THAT R GOING TO HIT THE ROAD IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS B SAFE WATCH OUT FOR THEM WEST TX DEERS CHECK UR CARS,TRUCK,AND TRAILERS
> :angel:ANGELITOS CC:angel:​


Leaving SAN ANTO @ 7am tomorrow see u homies there! :wave:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Majestics DFW and NORTH TEXAS up in this :biggrin:


----------



## estilo car club (Jan 27, 2005)

Dam that time already might

have to dust off the hopptie to show who the real ESTILO
midland/odessa chapter is like my peeps don't already know going rep for sure!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

Caspy said:


> That's rite homie good luck to the homies fromm LowLIfe CC Oklas making the trip upthere


 much love to low life rep the O K C 405


----------



## RRODRIGUEZ 19 (Apr 6, 2009)

Skim said:


> Majestics DFW and NORTH TEXAS up in this :biggrin:


hell yea bro seen tha ride i had been lookin forward to seein it in person and it was worth it well b rollin around sunday night forsure make sure to make it out


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

sup with the pics???


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

man i cant wait for the pics!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

MAN HADE A GRATE TIME AT THE SHOW SAW ALOT OF HOMIES AND MET ALOT MORE 
TO ALL THE FAMILYS AND FRIENDS HEADING BACK HOME TODAY BE SAFE ON THE ROAD BIG UPS TO NICK AND HIS CREW ANOTHER BADASS SHOW IN THE BOOKS CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNER I DIDNT PLACE BUT WILL DEFF. BE BACK NEXT YEAR
:angel:ANGELITOS C.C.:angel:​


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Got to make it out there next year with my boy Slo.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

Had a bad ass time awesome show always shame my car chipped out tho lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

RRODRIGUEZ 19 said:


> hell yea bro seen tha ride i had been lookin forward to seein it in person and it was worth it well b rollin around sunday night forsure make sure to make it out


thanks homie. the 3 of us all cruised up and down andrews all the way south of downtown to the old cruise spot but there wasnt anything so we grubbed at Tacos Takos lol. Props to our VP who drove his car 6 hours there, 6 hours home in the rain and still took first place in 90s luxury. True rider.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

stevie d said:


> Had a bad ass time awesome show always shame my car chipped out tho lol


was trying to meet you finally, next year


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

strictlybuissnessjr said:


> sup with the pics???


I didnt take many but I have some


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

my turd


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

*The show was great , took 1st and 2nd in the model car division wasn't happy because they didn't have best of show for the model cars like they always do but it turned out good, like to also say there was some bad ass rides out there*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

Skim said:


> my turd



THIS NICCA SAID "MY TURD"


----------



## DUKES CC DFW (May 24, 2011)

FIRME SHOW I'LL BE THERE NEXT YEAR.....DUKES DALLAS CC ..WE TOOK 1ST IN 40S OG........TTT


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

cool.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

Show was badd ass !! See y'all next yr !! DALLAS LOWRIDERS !!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

View attachment 395957


DALLAS LOWRIDERS !!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

stevie d said:


> Had a bad ass time awesome show always shame my car chipped out tho lol


It always chips out


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

WHERES PICS


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My 51 Chevy Panel Truck: 1st Pl... The show was great, enjoyed it being a 2 day show.. Good work Nick n staff..


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

pics of the bikes


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Skim said:


>


Nice pics bro! Majestics we're looking good out there too!


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

Congratulations to Nick Hernandez for another great show. Thanks to all the staff especially Big Rick Carrera for a job well done. It was great to see all the local and out of town Clubs. Hope to see everyone at the Dominance C.C. Pic nic in May.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

Skim said:


> was trying to meet you finally, next year


i saw your car bro that shits clean hell yeah holla at us next show bro


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

Pjay said:


> It always chips out


didnt see your car i mean truck on the bumper :buttkick:


----------



## DUKES CC DFW (May 24, 2011)

*FIRME*




Homie Styln said:


> My 51 Chevy Panel Truck: 1st Pl... The show was great, enjoyed it being a 2 day show.. Good work Nick n staff..


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

GOOD SHOW AS ALWAYS!!!!


----------



## lilmikelv (Nov 1, 2007)

wheres the pics i couldnt make it again this yr deployed in iraq


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* It was my 1st time to this show and I must say that I was very impressed. Can't wait till next year. :thumbsup:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

That's all the video of the hop that I got..battery died before sudden death....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> pics of the bikes


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

73monte said:


> * It was my 1st time to this show and I must say that I was very impressed. Can't wait till next year. :thumbsup:*


it one of the best show of the year bro


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

That's all the bike pics I got....


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

73monte said:


> That's all the bike pics I got....


thanks good pics


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

dam good show ESTILO allways does it big homie we had a good time


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> thanks good pics


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

73monte said:


> That's all the video of the hop that I got..battery died before sudden death....


BTW, These are videos if you didn't already know..just click on the pic...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

estilo71rivi said:


> it one of the best show of the year bro


* 
now I know...it's gonna be a must go to show for me from now on.. *


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

Here is some pics of the models i took


----------



## baeza86 (Nov 1, 2010)

mines the orange one with the texas skirts and air kit glad there was alot of competition this year hope to see yall in the near future!!!


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

Hello everyone, just want to take time and say thanks to everyone that at attended this year, also want to thank Ft Worth and Dallas Lowriders for their continued support,Odessa might not be a million people city but on this weekend it sure felt like one. already making plans for 2012,who knows about this two day convention, i really had some time to enjoy the cars and talk to some people,maybe 2012 can be a two day,what do u think? Anyway thanks to everyone that showed and made the show one of the best fun shows in America!


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

might have to got to this one next year, houston was just not me


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

does anybody know the name or the website of the photographer who was walking around with the 2 models wearing lil black dresses?


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Tejano lowrider said:


> Hello everyone, just want to take time and say thanks to everyone that at attended this year, also want to thank Ft Worth and Dallas Lowriders for their continued support,Odessa might not be a million people city but on this weekend it sure felt like one. already making plans for 2012,who knows about this two day convention, i really had some time to enjoy the cars and talk to some people,maybe 2012 can be a two day,what do u think? Anyway thanks to everyone that showed and made the show one of the best fun shows in America!


Just wanted to say a big thank you to Nick and the rest of the crew. We had a great time out there, this is one of the best shows we have ever been to. The whole vibe of the show was great. We will definitely be back!


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

ODESSA , NICK HERNANDEZ, RICK CARRERA AND ALL YOUR FAMILIA AND CREW ARE A CLASS ACT. Q-VO! YOU MADE ODESSA TEXAS MY 
(SECOND ) FAVORITE CITY IN THE WORLD.YOUR HOSPITALITY WAS IMPECCABLE. GRACIAS .I'M ALREADY TALKING TO MY CLUB AND THEY WANT TO TAKE SOME CARS....


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

MAJESTICS will always support the Odessa show its one the best show we go to and we will always be there to rep. Thanks for the hospitality


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

Great show always look foward of going Jokerz of dallas will be there again it's gonna be out 5 th yr in a row going


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

GREAT SHOW NICK! YOUR HOSPITALITY IS THE BEST I HAVE EVER SEEN AT ANY CAR SHOW I'VE BEEN TO. TWO DAY SHOW WORKED OUT GOOD FOR US. WISH YOU CONTINUED SUCCESS. :thumbsup:


----------



## estilo4life (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow I guess the dust was to THICK!!!! ESTILO MIDLAND/ODESSA SHOWING STRONG!!!


----------



## estilo4life (Aug 24, 2011)

ESTILO WILL ALWAYS SUPPORT NICK AND THE TEJANO SUPER SHOW FAMILY!!!


----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

FIRST TIME TO THE BIG TEJANO SUPER SHOW,I HEARD SO MUCH AND IT WAS ALL TRUE!! BEST SHOW IN TEXAS!! LOWRIDER STYLE CAR & BIKE CLUB WILL BE BACK IN 2012. THANKS NICK & UR CREW!!


----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

PICS!!


----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

*the best show in TEXAS *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

MORE PICS!!


----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

I missed the show but, thats how it goes sometimes..... Nick Jr from Bajito's & The guys from West Coast upholstery - I appreciate the tour around the shops..

LMk if you guys need anything , I'll be around.... BOB_T


----------

